# Storing homegrown Aloe Vera gel



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a couple of Aloe's growing in the house that need some of the spikes removed but I don't want to just toss them & waste the gel inside. Does anyone know if & for how long the gel can last? I would assume to just squeeze it out into a jar or container of some sort but......then what??


----------

